# new polishing techniques



## calno (9 Jul 2004)

I now this topic has been covered a few times already and my boots are mirrors, but I am getting quite bored with just one technique all the time! Has anybody got any original or different techniques?

thanks,

calno


----------



## ags281 (9 Jul 2004)

calno said:
			
		

> my boots are mirrors


 ??? if it ain't broken don't fix it.


----------



## calno (10 Jul 2004)

I always enjoy stripping my boots and starting over just to see how long it will take me to build up a good shine, and then build on that until I feel like doing it all over again. I love polishing.


calno


----------



## alexk (10 Jul 2004)

you have to much spare time,


----------



## Rigginrat (10 Jul 2004)

<moderator edit - not appropriate for this forum>


----------



## calno (10 Jul 2004)

I make time to polish. Rigginrat, could you please share your techniques, I would love to know.

calno


----------



## Korus (11 Jul 2004)

Do you want to polish my boots?


----------



## Danjanou (11 Jul 2004)

Alll right lets try and act like grown ups here or this thread gets locked.


----------

